# Alpine 5959 & CHA-S624



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

These are mine and there's a reason why the price is up there guys! (Fee-Bay)

I'll consider any reasonable offer.

Alpine 5959 Audiophile 6 Disk CD Shuttle 7909 7618 3900DAC 3681 7390 | eBay

Alpine Cha S624 | eBay-----(SOLD)


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

PM sent on the 624


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

knever3 said:


> PM sent on the 624


S624 Sold to Knever3.

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bump

5959 still available.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bump for the 5959. Make some offers at least!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Still available.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Still available


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

5959 Sold


----------

